# Use Bluefire Reader App to read Library Books on your iPad!



## hsuthard

This came up in another thread, but it's worth two threads IMO! The 



 and iPhone/iTouch allows you to read DRM's Adobe ePub and PDF files on your iPad! I've just downloaded the app and transferred some library books I had and it works great 

You drag and drop your ePub files into iTunes and the books sync that way (similar to GoodReader). I haven't quite figured out the page numbers yet. It does allow you to adjust font size and brightness directly from the app.

I am so excited for this! The Overdrive app should be here next month, but the sooner the better 

_--- added iTunes link_


----------



## VictoriaP

Have you tried it then?  People on the MacRumors site were saying it worked fine for ADE books they owned, but couldn't successfully get it to work with Overdrive.  (saw those posts yesterday)


----------



## pidgeon92

According to this post it works.....


----------



## hsuthard

VictoriaP said:


> Have you tried it then? People on the MacRumors site were saying it worked fine for ADE books they owned, but couldn't successfully get it to work with Overdrive. (saw those posts yesterday)


Yes, my library uses Overdrive, and I did the entire operation from top to bottom before posting. It worked great! You have to open the acsm file in Adobe Digital Editions in order to get the actual file downloaded to your computer, but then you can just drag and drop it into iTunes.


----------



## VictoriaP

SWEET!!!!!

No direct downloads from the library then?  Wonder if the upcoming Overdrive app will allow for that....


----------



## hsuthard

Not direct, no. But the Overdrive app does appear to do it directly. They posted a video showing how the app works and it looks very nice.


----------



## lovesangelrn

This might be a stupid question.....but does Overdrive work with Apple computers (I have a macbook pro)? Also, will the app allow me to transfer library books from overdrive from my computer to my iphone? I live in Columbus, Ohio, and I know that our library does e-lending, but until now I hadn't given it too much thought.

I used to LOVE going to the library, but, due to a busy life (and a tendency to forget to return books), I've not been in one in quite a while (as a matter of fact, my library card wouldn't work on the website.....guess they've upgraded the system since I got my card, lol)

*Edit*: after asking this, I did a bit of searching and think I answered my own questions. www.bluefirereader.com has a wonderful looking FAQ and step-by-step instructions. So it look likes I might have to go get my library card updated 

Now another question: anyone got an easy way to listen to audiobooks from the library? Again, using overdrive to a Mac, then transferring to a Mac-formatted iphone (the overdrive website doesn't say much about mac formatted.....all i see over and over is "window's formatted" instructions)


----------



## luvmy4brats

There's an overdrive iPhone app for the audiobooks. I have it, but haven't tried it yet. 

As to library books on my iPad... Anyone want to buy a nook?


----------



## luvshihtzu

Holly,
Looks like Bluefire had previous problems transferring Overdrive Library books, but the update yesterday fixed the issue.  Thanks for letting me know about this.  Wonder what is taking the Overdrive app so long to get around to allowing eBooks?
So is Kindle going to end up being the only reader not compatible with Overdrive?  So silly.



Another instruction for bypassing iTunes from a posting on MobileRead.  I haven't tried this one out yet, but maybe tomorrow when I have some time.


"Ok was playing around as was able to do the following:

on a computer without Adobe Digital Editions, I was able to take out a book from the public library by downloading the acsm file as normal. Then instead of opening it on my computer I simply emailed the file to myself. Opened it on my Ipad within Bluefire Reader. It then downloaded the book automatically, and I was good to go. So you can skip Itunes and adobe digital editions." Posting by Jsimon on Mobileread today.

This is worth a try.
luvshihtzu 

Update:  I just used the above method from Mobileread and was able to download and open the Overdrive ebook on my iPad without going through iTunes or Adobe Digital editions. (I do have ADE and iTunes on my computer) Got the newest Dewey, The Library Cat - Dewey's Nine Lives by Vicki Myron in ePub ADE.  Can't believe no one else had checked it out yet.  This is really wonderful.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks luvshihtzu!  This worked perfectly! Am now reading The Help on my iPad


----------



## monkeyluis

I'm gonna have to try this now. Just check the bluefire website for instructions? I've already downloaded the app in anticipation for this feature.

Found it:

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2010/11/11/bluefire-app-can-read-library-ebooks-for-iphone-and-ipad/


----------



## luvshihtzu

monkeyluis,
That blog you gave the link for says you have to use iTunes to download the Overdrive eBook. Using the method I found on Mobileread, you don't have to use iTunes at all.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm not able to get either method to work. It won't let me email the files to myself and iTunes won't open the file either. I'm using the file that downloaded from the library....is this the wrong one? I've also tried the file that was put in "my digital editions" and it won't do anything with that one either. What file am I looking for?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Did you authorize the app. Go into settings and authorize it with the same email address that you registered the ADE with.

I just tested this today using the email method and it works like a charm.


----------



## Someone Nameless

This is so exciting but would you believe that my library does not have ebook format yet  Talk about behind the times!  What a shame!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> This is so exciting but would you believe that my library does not have ebook format yet Talk about behind the times! What a shame!


Free Library of Philadelphia is $15/year
Fairfax County Library is $27/year
Both of them you can apply by mail and they'll send you a card. Both have great selections and will pay for the yearly fee in no time...

Alachua County Library is free, but says you need to be a resident of Florida.. I'm not a resident, but was still able to get a card (I didn't notice the FL resident thing until after I'd gotten my card). You apply online and get your account number immediately and then it takes about 48 hours or so for Overdrive access.


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> Did you authorize the app. Go into settings and authorize it with the same email address that you registered the ADE with.
> 
> I just tested this today using the email method and it works like a charm.


Yep, I did authorize the app with the address I used at Adobe to register, but have since changed my email address. Once I changed it in Adobe it let me email the file to myself and then downloaded just fine. Must have been enough of a glitch to cause it to not want to send it. All is working fine now.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, y'all are ahead of me...something is apparently sideways with my library card, or they canceled it due to inactivity.  LOL  It simply won't log in at all, no idea why; it worked fine six months or so ago to reserve a (horrors!) paper book, but now it won't even let me do that.  And I'm so spoiled by instant access ebooks that at this point the thought of having to go down there to fix this in the cold wet gray garbage that passes for November here is pretty appalling.  (This is a whopping five minute drive, mind you.  Like I said, spoiled.  Plus the weather really is horrid today.)  

The good news is that we have a decent, if not spectacular, ebook selection through Overdrive.  I'll have to see what's on my "wants" list overall, but a sampling of authors showed they did have a lot of the ones I've picked up previously.  They're open tomorrow, so perhaps I'll be more in the mood to head down there then.  Or maybe I'll just steal hubby's card instead....!

I did see they were pretty strict on residency rules; for new residents, they'll let you apply online, but you have to physically come into a library with your Washington state ID AND separate address verification before they'll let you download.  I'll be interested to see how their available content compares to some of the ones Heather listed.


----------



## hsuthard

Luvshihtzu thanks for that workaround! That's fantastic, to be able to bypass ADE and iTunes


----------



## luvshihtzu

Holly,
I appreciate the thanks.  Was so thrilled when it worked for me.  It won't change the amount of days you can keep the ebook.  Just one of those things that makes life just a little easier.  

I just had a go around this afternoon with iTunes trying to transfer some music from a CD to iTunes and then my MP3 Player.  iTunes makes everything so hard for me!


----------



## meljackson

luv, can you still return books early using that method? It sure is easier than going thru itunes. Thanks for the info!

Melissa


----------



## Meemo

My husband is loving this idea for his iPad.  I've put a book on hold for him - has anyone tried putting the same book on the iPad and a nook (or iPhone or Sony or whatever) at the same time?  I'll play with it when his book is available.


----------



## luvmy4brats

meljackson said:


> luv, can you still return books early using that method? It sure is easier than going thru itunes. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Melissa


I'm going to play with it tonight. As far as I know, you can only return them early through ADE... But I might have missed something.



Meemo said:


> My husband is loving this idea for his iPad. I've put a book on hold for him - has anyone tried putting the same book on the iPad and a nook (or iPhone or Sony or whatever) at the same time? I'll play with it when his book is available.


I'll check this tonight too... If I can find my nook. I think one of the BRATs borrowed it.


----------



## Meemo

Meemo said:


> My husband is loving this idea for his iPad. I've put a book on hold for him - has anyone tried putting the same book on the iPad and a nook (or iPhone or Sony or whatever) at the same time? I'll play with it when his book is available.


To answer my own question, the answer is yes. I'm reading a library book on my nook now. I found the acsm file & sent it to DH's iPad, when he went to open the attachment it automatically opened with Bluefire Reader and yep, it's really there, opens up no problem. This is great for him. I'm still not sure I want to read a book on the iPad, but he's definitely interested. I'm hooking him up now to the 3 libraries I've been using so he can add his own books to the wish list. And I put the app on my phone, now I can have whatever I'm reading from the library on my iPhone! So it's awesome for me as well!


----------



## hsuthard

For those of you with kids with their own library cards, does it matter whose card you use to check out the books with and read them on the Bluefire app? Or the nook? I just realized I've been using my daughter's library card.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> For those of you with kids with their own library cards, does it matter whose card you use to check out the books with and read them on the Bluefire app? Or the nook? I just realized I've been using my daughter's library card.


I use both my card and my daughter's card and it doesn't matter.

I actually want to test something. Is anybody willing to check out a book and email me the .acsm file? Just a 7 day check out and I'll return it to the library as soon as I'm finished testing my theory.. (Probably within an hour or so). Just send me a PM for my email address.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I would but I don't have an ebook card yet.  You could send ME an ebook and let me test it.   I'm anxious to hear the results of your test.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> I would but I don't have an ebook card yet. You could send ME an ebook and let me test it.  I'm anxious to hear the results of your test.


That'll work. PM me your email address...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie and I have discovered that it doesn't matter who checks out the book. I checked out a book and emailed the .acsm file to her. She opened it up on her iPad and in ADE no problems. She also was able to return the book early via either ADE or blue fire app.

While she has the book, I don't have access to it.  Why is this a good idea? Well, some of us have access to fantastic libraries with huge selections, some of us don't we've got some pretty nice people here that pass on random acts of kindliness all the time. say there 's a book I want, but none of my libraries have it. 
I do a search and discover that the book is a available in Virginia Beach... Well, someone here belongs down there... Maybe she can check it out for me... Then if there's a boom she wants, I'll send her one.. If not, she's got an IOU for later


----------



## kkay5

Luvmy4brats said:


> Kindle Gracie and I have discovered that it doesn't matter who checks out the book. I checked out a book and emailed the .acsm file to her. She opened it up on her iPad and in ADE no problems. She also was able to return the book early via either ADE or blue fire app.
> 
> While she has the book, I don't have access to it. Why is this a good idea? Well, some of us have access to fantastic libraries with huge selections, some of us don't we've got some pretty nice people here that pass on random acts of kindliness all the time. say there 's a book I want, but none of my libraries have it.
> I do a search and discover that the book is a available in Virginia Beach... Well, someone here belongs down there... Maybe she can check it out for me... Then if there's a boom she wants, I'll send her one.. If not, she's got an IOU for later


That's pretty cool! I have noticed though, any books that I have previously checked out before and then check out again, I am unable to read in the Bluefire app. I was reading a book in Bluefire that was almost expired so I checked the book back in and rechecked it out. I got an error when I tried to read it in Bluefire.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It was my first experience with borrowed ebooks so I got to see how it all works and it was very cool.  I wonder why you can't open something you recheck on BlueReader.  That's odd.


----------



## Meemo

kkay5 said:


> That's pretty cool! I have noticed though, any books that I have previously checked out before and then check out again, I am unable to read in the Bluefire app. I was reading a book in Bluefire that was almost expired so I checked the book back in and rechecked it out. I got an error when I tried to read it in Bluefire.


Did you email the acsm file to yourself? If so, is it possible you sent the older file instead of the new one?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I had been holding off on paying to get a library card (My county library does not have ebooks through Overdrive.  ) since I already have so many unread books on my Kindle,but hearing about the Bluefire Reader for my iPad I think I'm going to send away a library card application today.


----------



## Someone Nameless

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I had been holding off on paying to get a library card (My county library does not have ebooks through Overdrive.  ) since I already have so many unread books on my Kindle,but hearing about the Bluefire Reader for my iPad I think I'm going to send away a library card application today.


I've been holding off too. Which one are you going to get?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've been holding off too. Which one are you going to get?


Philadelphia Free Library. From what everyone on Kindleboards has said, it seems to have the largest selection of eBooks and lowest library card fee for non-residents. There are a couple of Counties in my Metro city area who offer library cards to non-residents for a fee, but they don't seem to have as good a selection of books as the Philadelphia Library and they have a higher fee for the library card for non-residents of their county.


----------



## kkay5

Meemo said:


> Did you email the acsm file to yourself? If so, is it possible you sent the older file instead of the new one?


No, I redownloaded and transferred from iTunes. Other people have posted about this over at the MobileRead forums.


----------



## Meemo

kkay5 said:


> No, I redownloaded and transferred from iTunes. Other people have posted about this over at the MobileRead forums.


Hmm. Wonder if it makes a difference if you skip iTunes?


----------



## lovesangelrn

Got my library card updated and gave this app for a spin...it's pretty cool   Alot of the books offered from my library are adobe pdf's which are a bit difficult on the small screen of the iphone....but the epubs aren't bad.  I think I know why some of you have 2 ereaders, with one specifically for library books...I had so much fun looking up my favorite authors and seeing books I hadn't read   Maybe Kindle will eventually be able to do library lending; we can hope, right?!?!  But for the time being, I will continue on my pursuit of limited free books from Amazon; I've got enough now (after having a kindle for a year), to keep me entertained for quite a long time.


----------



## kay_dee

Thank you so much for posting this! I purchased a couple of books from Borders thinking I could read them via the app and they could only be read on the computer. I now have them on my iPad for easy reading. So excited!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I finally got around to trying this--it works great! I added the Adobe Digital Edition software to my PC, created my ADE account, then used the Fairfax County library website to checkout a couple of books (it's my home library). I emailed them to my iPad, and voila! I'm reading a library book. (My tentatively planned nook purchase is history now.)

An alternative way to get them on the iPad is to use Dropbox. Drag the file into your dropbox folder on the PC, open the Dropbox app on the iPad, find the file, click on it and then click on the little "open with" icon in the upper right hand corner. Bluefire Reader will be one of the options (on mine, the only option.)









Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I'm loving the Bluefire Reader app on my iPhone (and just sent the first library book to DH's iPad).  It works for my Sony books as well, just sent the one I'm reading to it last night - nice since Sony still lags the fight in having a reader app for anything but the computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really am enjoying the ease of putting the library books on it!

Now I have about six reading apps, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apparently there's a way to download the .acsm file directly to the iPhone/iPad so you can skip using the computer altogether. I haven't tried it yet, but will give it a shot this evening.



> Create a javascript "bookmarklet" in Safari on your iOS device that will allow downloads to take place entirely on the iOS device. Here is the code for such a bookmarklet, and the current version is available here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1572127/bfr_bookmarklet_1.1.txt. General instructions for installing/using this bookmarklet (featuring an older version of the code) can be found here: http://www.pigsgourdsandwikis.com/2010/11/reading-library-ebooks-with-bluefire.html
> 
> This is the one that I like the best. It is pretty tricky, though. When you go to the OverDrive site to download, you must make sure you are not on the mobile version of the OverDrive site. To do that I had to change the URL for the mobile site where it said /40/20/ to /10/354/ . This took me to the non-mobile site, and I was then able to download the books directly on my iPhone! I bookmarked the non-mobile URL so I don't have to remember those numbers next time.


----------



## Emily King

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really am enjoying the ease of putting the library books on it!
> 
> Now I have about six reading apps, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I know I have a lot, so I just checked... 8. Do you know how many I actually use? 1 right now and 2 once I get the library books going.  I have so many unused apps...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Emily King said:


> I know I have a lot, so I just checked... 8. Do you know how many I actually use? 1 right now and 2 once I get the library books going.  I have so many unused apps...


I use:
Kindle for iPad
Stanza
Nook (for books that were loaned)
and now BlueReader.

I also have Kobo & Borders...off to check which others...I forgot iBooks which I never use, LOL!

Which ones do you have Emily? Apparently you have one I don't have, at least. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently there's a way to download the .acsm file directly to the iPhone/iPad so you can skip using the computer altogether. I haven't tried it yet, but will give it a shot this evening.


I tried it, worked great for me (though I didn't actually open the book, will do that and report back).

I went to the link Heather provided:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1572127/bfr_bookmarklet_1.1.txt

I had to copy the whole page and then paste into a Pages document; I couldn't seem to copy and paste just part of the text while in my browser. Then I copied just the "minified" version (the second version that looks like a run on paragraph) of the javascript and pasted it into the Safari bookmark address block, replacing what was already there, and saved it.

When I got to this page on OverDrive on the Fairfax County Library System (my cart showing my checked out book):










I selected the bookmark from my bookmark menu, the app switched to the BlueFire app right away and said "downloading." Then the book was there.

I didn't have to worry about the "mobile" site mentioned in the prior post.

EDIT: I just opened the book, it opened fine. "Verifying Loan" flashed up briefly, and then the book opened.

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use:
> Kindle for iPad
> Stanza
> Nook (for books that were loaned)
> and now BlueReader.
> 
> I also have Kobo & Borders...off to check which others...I forgot iBooks which I never use, LOL!
> 
> Which ones do you have Emily? Apparently you have one I don't have, at least.
> 
> Betsy


I have (and it appears I forgot iBooks when I counted before, too):

Kindle
Kobo
Nook
BlueFire
Borders
Bookman
CloudReaders
ARCReader
IBooks

I really only use kindle and nook currently... iBooks only when I'm checking for books for some of the indie authors. I still need to figure out how to go about getting library books on. (I'm a visual learner and need to see each screen as I go through to really grasp how to do it.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Emily--

do you know how to check out ebooks from your library?  That could vary by website, and that's the first step, you need to be able to do that.  You also need to install the Adobe Digital Editions software on your computer, and generally the library website should have a link to do that.

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

Betsy, yes I've checked them out in the past, but with a different pc. I will need to go through the gyrations again to get it all set up. I hope my card is still active!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do that as a first step, and when you're ready, we'll work on the iPad setup.  Maybe the Overdrive app will be out by then!

I want to thank everyone for the info on using Bluefire--I'm almost done with my second library book (because my 634 KindleBooks aren't enough, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do that as a first step, and when you're ready, we'll work on the iPad setup. Maybe the Overdrive app will be out by then!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the info on using Bluefire--I'm almost done with my second library book (because my 634 KindleBooks aren't enough, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


Ha! Isn't it funny that we have so many kindle books to read! I know we are in the 600+ range, but I haven't updated my spreadsheet lately. I'm trying to get pictures of my necklaces right now while there's daylight, so I'll work on the library books a little later in the day. (used to take light for granted -it gets dark really early now!)

I will post back when I've attempted my library checkout.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do that as a first step, and when you're ready, we'll work on the iPad setup. Maybe the Overdrive app will be out by then!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the info on using Bluefire--I'm almost done with my second library book (because my 634 KindleBooks aren't enough, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


It's a little disturbing, isn't it? I've got so many unread books on my Kindle (500+ - not sure exactly how many because several of those are actually bundles - probably close to 530) plus the unread books on my nook (another 100 or so). And now my library wish lists. EBHD is alive & well here....


----------



## Emily King

Urgh... I had a library card with another Ohio library specifically to get audiobooks (I know I got it when I was at my last job, which I left more than 4 years ago). It expired on 11/01/10. <sigh> I checked my little local library and they don't appear to have a digital collection. I guess I'm going to need to go to an actual Cincinnati branch to get myself a card to try this out. I tried to apply online, but because I don't live inside the main county down here, I can't do it. I really wish things were more automated.

For the record, I browsed through the catalog for the library of the card that's expired - I was hard-pressed to find a book that didn't require a wait.

***ETA: I found a county library in Ohio that allows for online application and gives you a temporary ID to use until you receive your card in the mail!! Yay! I have a book downloaded into Adobe Digital Editions... now I'm off to try to figure out how to get this into my iPad.***

**eta again** I did the emailing method mentioned early on in the thread and was able to get it to work. The only issue I have is that the page is taller than the screen, so I have to scroll up/down to see the whole page. Anybody els run into that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats on figuring it out, Emily!

I think I have that problem of the pages beiing too big with PDFs, but not ePubs....

My library system lets me specify to show only books in ePub format and only ones that are available, so when I'm just browsing, I use that.  If I want a particular book, I put a hold on.  I generally have a few books on hold and a few checked out.  I can also check books out for one week, two weeks or three weeks.  If I think I can read a book quickly, I'll only check it out for a week.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Emily I had that problem with one book, too, I think it was an PDF now that Betsy mentions it. Glad you got it to work!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Thanks Betsy for linking to this in the library thread, but now I can't figure out how the heck to change the address portion of the "add bookmark". It is grayed out and won't let me edit it...

Feeling like a dork here, I want to read the bride quartet book I just had pop up available! LOL!!

Ok, I got it to work in atomic browser, so that works. Of course, I do need to get up and not start the book NOW. HMPH.

Oh and I'm thankful to be free of the Overdrive mobile site again!!!! Once I used the app that is all I could get too, and now I'm free!!!!

Thanks!!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I tried it, worked great for me (though I didn't actually open the book, will do that and report back).
> 
> I went to the link Heather provided:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1572127/bfr_bookmarklet_1.1.txt
> 
> I had to copy the whole page and then paste into a Pages document; I couldn't seem to copy and paste just part of the text while in my browser. Then I copied just the "minified" version (the second version that looks like a run on paragraph) of the javascript and pasted it into the Safari bookmark address block, replacing what was already there, and saved it.
> 
> When I got to this page on OverDrive on the Fairfax County Library System (my cart showing my checked out book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I selected the bookmark from my bookmark menu, the app switched to the BlueFire app right away and said "downloading." Then the book was there.
> 
> I didn't have to worry about the "mobile" site mentioned in the prior post.
> 
> EDIT: I just opened the book, it opened fine. "Verifying Loan" flashed up briefly, and then the book opened.
> 
> Betsy


----------

